# umm... I think my dog is getting recalled o.0



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

I post picture of my dog on facebook and my breeder (who is my in laws relative) saw his picture of one ear still down. He called me and ask me if that ear has ever been up. He asked many questions. Before this I wasn't worried about his ear since he is only 12 weeks. But now I'm a little worried. Is he late to get his ear up?? His right ear has been up and never went down for two weeks now. But his left ear is still look like it has no chance of coming up. He said if his ear doesn't come up in 3 weeks I need to call him and said that we don't need a shepherd with floppy ear @[email protected]


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Seriously? I'm hoping that statement from the breeder appalled you and you would not consider returning a dog because of a floppy ear.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

whoa NO! I know he put it in contract too that if ears don't go up at 4.5 months we can return him but I have no interest in doing that. He's my son. I just wanna know if he is late and when should I start helping him out with the ears


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol...he's just checking in with you. If it doesn't go up in a few weeks, he's probably going to advise you to tape it. Call your breeder back and ask.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

My puppy's ears started standing at 4-4.5 months. His right ear was the first to stand fully, and a couple weeks ago the left started standing, and he is now 5 months old. There is nothing wrong with your puppy. Try giving him a Nylabone to chew on, they do help. I'm not going to comment on the breeder and what I think of him.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I know many shepherds who's ears did not fully stand up until they were 1 year =)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Most likely both ears will come up. Regardless, he is seriously one very handsome guy. Great expression, too.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> Most likely both ears will come up. Regardless, he is seriously one very handsome guy. Great expression, too.


Thank you!


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

His ear will come up !!!! Pretty dog !!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

He's still young. Give him until the teething process is almost done before you tape and glue. Keep him chewing! He's a handsome fella!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He's cute...I think I like the floppy ear


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Ears*

My Zeus had both ears up for a week when he was three months old then the left ear deflated.

My wife freaked out.

I tole her to sit tight until after he was six months old and done with teething before getting concerned.

About 5 mos. old floppy lefty started standing up more and more each day. Now, at about 5.5, you'd never know there was a problem.

Heck, I don't think there was a problem. The wife did a bit, though.

LF


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Linck, a pup's expression resonates with me more than whether the ears are up or down. An expression ia a prime indicator of whether the pup/dog is confident or unsure, courageous or fearful, friendly, aloof or hostile, focused & engaged or distractable, alert or or sluggish. Some qualities must be seen in person but others can shine out even in pix. He looks confident, alert & happy...just a thoroughly engaging guy.

Again, the ears will probably come up, but it's the other stuff that really counts. When I was choosing my pup he was the only one in a litter of 8 with his ears still down. I'm ashamed to admit it, but I had to remind myself that regardless of those darned ears, he was the one that most appealed to me. (His breeder thought he was my best match, too). His ears came up ~4 mos, but if they hadn't he was absolutely a terrific choice.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

His ears are up! 

@llombardo 


> He's cute...I think I like the floppy ear


Thank you!

@GusGus 


> He's still young. Give him until the teething process is almost done before you tape and glue. Keep him chewing! He's a handsome fella!


Thank you! I will keep him chewing 

@Lucky Dog 


> His ear will come up !!!! Pretty dog !!


Thank you! Hopefully this is permanent!

@RubyTuesday 


> Linck, a pup's expression resonates with me more than whether the ears are up or down. An expression ia a prime indicator of whether the pup/dog is confident or unsure, courageous or fearful, friendly, aloof or hostile, focused & engaged or distractable, alert or or sluggish. Some qualities must be seen in person but others can shine out even in pix. He looks confident, alert & happy...just a thoroughly engaging guy.


Thank you! Lincoln is my first dog. I still have a hard time reading his body language let alone expression. I'm glad to hear your review 


@Longfisher	



> Ears
> My Zeus had both ears up for a week when he was three months old then the left ear deflated.
> 
> My wife freaked out.
> ...


That makes sense. I'm one of "the wife" though 


LF


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

He's a cutie. I must stop looking at puppy threads..before I go out and buy one when I can afford a second.


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

well my pup hers went up at 9 weeks and never went back down, but my cusions didnt go up till 7 months old.


----------

